# Buckie fishing boat, Accord - BCK262, photos wanted



## trawler_models (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been asked to build a model of this boat. The crewmember that requires the model has loads of good photos of her, but none of her on the slip.

She was built in 1979 at the Buckie Herd & Mackenzie Ltd yard, which no longer exists as Herd & Mackenzie Ltd.

The skipper is inquiring about the availability of plans, but I'm trying to find any photos of her on the slip, just in case plans can't be found.

It's a long shot - I don't suppose anyone has any photos of this boat on the slip?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't have a photo of her on the slip ( and annoyingly she was up on the shiplift at Fraserburgh a couple of weeks ago !!! ) but you could try her original owner. You would have to check with the Fraserburgh Harbour commisioners but I do know that she was built as the Accord FR262 as a beam trawler / stern trawler for William MacKay of Fraserburgh so they might be able to put you in touch with him since he is probably the only person that could still have her plans. Failing that try the Aberdeen Maritime museum as they do hold a large amount of plans of fishing vessels and did have a great deal of plans sent to them as yards closed down.

Davie Tait


----------



## trawler_models (Jan 5, 2006)

Davie Tait said:


> I don't have a photo of her on the slip ( and annoyingly she was up on the shiplift at Fraserburgh a couple of weeks ago !!! ) but you could try her original owner. You would have to check with the Fraserburgh Harbour commisioners but I do know that she was built as the Accord FR262 as a beam trawler / stern trawler for William MacKay of Fraserburgh so they might be able to put you in touch with him since he is probably the only person that could still have her plans. Failing that try the Aberdeen Maritime museum as they do hold a large amount of plans of fishing vessels and did have a great deal of plans sent to them as yards closed down.
> 
> Davie Tait


Thanks for that Davie - I did manage to get a set of plans through a contact in Aberdeen. I believe that the McDuff yard also holds a set, as she's had some work done there since new.

I'll have to investigate the Aberdeen Maritime museum next time I'm up there - just so I know what kind of thing they have and how to get hold of any required plans.


----------



## John M. Addison (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a photo of Accord on the slip at Macduff taken 21/8/95 if you want a copy
John Addison


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi John,
Between myself and another poster on the Trawlerphoto's site we managed to get around 90 photo's of the Accord up on MacDuff slipway for Dave to use for the model. I don't know how far on he is but Bill Wood in Aberdeen was going to mould the hull for him as far as I know.

Davie(Thumb)


----------

